

ASK PG: do you take patches to HN? - bitops

I apologize if this has been asked before.
======
samwillis
Im not sure but it think <http://arclanguage.org/forum> is the place to ask.

~~~
tokenadult
This thread from that forum

<http://arclanguage.org/item?id=15529>

may give the OP some idea of what processes are involved.

------
polyfractal
IIRC the current HN codebase is significantly diverged from what is in the
public domain.

